# Which motorhome tyres to buy



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Can anyone advise me which camping tyres to buy, some one said Michelin, someone else said Continental, advice needed as need 4. Do you know anyone who has had a good deal. Have looked at Blackcircle web they are quoting £107 fitted for 4 Michelin Camping Tyres.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

You'll get loads of for and against replies, but I have been very happy with my Continental Vanco Winter 2 tyres. I used to have Michelin Agilis Camping tyres and found their grip on wet grass / mud left a lot to be desired. The Winter 2's grip much better and are quieter on the road.

Doubtless they'll wear out quicker than a harder compound tyre, bt I don't see that as an issue when I only to 5-10k Miles per year - I'll probably change them due to age before they run out of tread.

Morph


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I would also opt for 'winter' or M&S (mud and snow) tyres. And agree with Morph.
Far more grip on gravel and wet grass for FWD vans especially.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd get normal van tyres every time.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Providing you fit the correct size and load rating, then go for whichever suits your pocket.

cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Standard van tyres of the correct load rating will be fine, especially if you use the m/h regularly.

Peter


----------



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

If you ever plan on going skiing or visiting places like Germany (in the winter) then a winter or all season like the Vredestein Comtrac All Season. It has the M&S code and 'Three Peak Snowflake' symbol.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We've just replaced all our tyres (5). We had Cargo Vectors on and though there had been some adverse comments about them they were fine. We need M+S markings for European winters, but we didn't want winter tyres as our camper is our only vehicle so does a fair mileage and most of it is in temperatures above 7degreesC. There were three tyres that we considered, the Continental Vanco that are M+S but not winter, a Pirelli one , and the Cargo vector 2, which is a second generation tyre and gets better reviews and ratings than the first generation. We decided on the latter. However no-one could get us this tyre in the Uk, even Goodyear said it would not be available until October at the earliest. So we used mytyres and they arrived in 5 days from Germany, at a very good price indeed better than anyone was quoting us even for the first gen tyres. 
Lala


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

frenchfancy said:


> Can anyone advise me which camping tyres to buy, some one said Michelin, someone else said Continental, advice needed as need 4. Do you know anyone who has had a good deal. Have looked at Blackcircle web they are quoting £107 fitted for 4 Michelin Camping Tyres.


 The Michelin Agilis Camping are excellent tyres and are M&S rated. The price that you have been quoted looks very good if you can get them.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

As an addition to my last post, we couldn't get Michelin Agilis M+S Camping in the size for our vehicle, Michelin said they don't make them,
lala


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I fitted Toyo HO9 tyres 3 years ago and have been more than happy with them. They are M&S rated and proved themselves recently by getting off a muddy field without problem whilst my friend with his 'Camping' tyres got well and truly stuck and ended up being towed out by a 4x4. I see no point in buying 'Campers' unless you are planning on leaving it standing for 6 months, there are a vast array of commercial van tyres to choose from even if you don't go with M&S type.

Just make sure the Load Index, size and Speed Rating are the same or better. You can even upsize from 215 to 225 width if that is the size you have fitted at present.

JohnW


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm very happy with my Continental Vanco Campers - nice ride, not noisy at all.. But guess I'd have to be seeing they were the only ones I could get at the time, and then 2, one year and 3, only the next year. Is availabiltiy still a problem?


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

It would be nice to know what the original poster actually bought, and if the replies were helpful to the choice.
lala


----------

